# Transform my doughnt recipe into a business



## jorgelo (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm Jorge and am looking to transform my doughnut recipe into a new business in my city, but am puzzled on how to transform the home doughnut recipe into a commercialized recipe.

My aim is to prolong the shelf-life up-to 3-5 days (if possible), so that when customers buy them they wont have to be forced in finishing them straight away also if visitors buy them as souvenirs than their friends can also eat them.

Your help is much appreciated.

Jorge


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I see this sort of question all of the time and to be frank I always get some sort of ??? thoughts.

If you have what is considered to be the best recipe in your area (cookie,bread, donuts....list goes on) adding in any sort of ingredient will change the formula and thus the end product.

IMO the most memorable donuts are those that are freshly made and still warm.

Those I could stand at the counter and eat all day long.

mimi


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

There are ways to prolong shelf life, but it's impossible to comment without first knowing the recipe.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

@JorgeLo Please please please what ever you do.......do not try to "prolong" any baked good shelf life for such silly reasons as that or you will go under before you even start. The reason why top bakers are at the top of everyones list is because they understand that FRESH IS BEST. You will NEVER be able to please all people nor reach all people so you mind as well reach the ones you can and have them salivating coming back for more as repeat customers. Not some friends that they have to send your doughnuts away to that will never truly know the impact a fresh doughnut has. NOONE buys a doughnut as a souvenir EVER!! Unless they just like the decor but even then they take a picture and social media it to their friends. Geez!!

@flipflopgirl Oy.....why do these questions hurt my heart so??


----------

